# Nakd bar



## Mark Parrott (Jul 8, 2016)

I've been given a strawberry crunch nakd bar. Not sure whether to eat it or not. 14.3g carbs, so not lethal. Might have it after a high fat meal. Or dip it in extra thick double cream.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 8, 2016)

Never tried one. Same carbs as a bag of crisps!


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 8, 2016)

They are basically a bar of compressed fruit.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 9, 2016)

Share it, and dip it in cream?


----------



## DeusXM (Jul 9, 2016)

*old fogey alert*

I remember when you used to only be able to buy mashed up fruit bars in the chemist. They used to have a picture of a monkey eating a banana on the front and were only 20p because no-one wanted to eat them voluntarily.

The Nakd bars are the exact same thing. I hope their marketing person is well paid as they are an utter genius.


----------



## Radders (Jul 9, 2016)

I love the gingerbread version of these, which are 12g carbs and as they include nuts I find them quite slow release and a lot more filling than a bag of crisps, plus less salt.


----------



## Ljc (Jul 9, 2016)

Radders said:


> I love the gingerbread version of these, which are 12g carbs and as they include nuts I find them quite slow release and a lot more filling than a bag of crisps, plus less salt.


Sound yummy.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 9, 2016)

Well, I've eaten it. 5.5 before & peaked at 6.8 90 mins later. Not bad at all, really. And it was quite nice.


----------



## SB2015 (Jul 9, 2016)

Did you dip it in cream?


----------



## Mark Parrott (Jul 9, 2016)

No. Had it as it comes. Only had a ham salad before it so nothing to soak up the carbs.


----------

